# PGS & embryo quality



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

I have had three failed ICSI cycles.

On the last cycle they collected 20 eggs, 18 mature, 13 fertilised normally. On day 3 - I had 13 embryos all with 7 or 8 cells and decided to go to blastocyst transfer. On day 5 I had two embryos transferred 1 x 4AB+ and 1 x 4AB - the rest were not as good quality, but the clinic kept them to day 6 to see if any would be worth freezing. On day 6 most of the embryos were 4DC and because of their poorer quality we did not freeze any. *Is it normal for so many embryos to drop off like this? and is 4AB OK in terms of quality? *

I am no looking at another fresh cycle and have been advised to consider PGS. I have done a little bit of reading on this and its reliability. *Am I right in thinking that PGS only tests one cell so may not pick up any other cell abnormalities in the embryo? Also, is it normal to recommend PGS in my situation?*

Any insights would be really appreciated - Karenanna


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

karenanna said:


> I have had three failed ICSI cycles.
> 
> On the last cycle they collected 20 eggs, 18 mature, 13 fertilised normally. On day 3 - I had 13 embryos all with 7 or 8 cells and decided to go to blastocyst transfer. On day 5 I had two embryos transferred 1 x 4AB+ and 1 x 4AB - the rest were not as good quality, but the clinic kept them to day 6 to see if any would be worth freezing. On day 6 most of the embryos were 4DC and because of their poorer quality we did not freeze any. *Is it normal for so many embryos to drop off like this? and is 4AB OK in terms of quality? *
> 
> ...


Hello Karenanna,

Yes - it is often quite normal to get those sort of number of blastocysts from a good number of embryos. 4AB are very good qaulity embryos.

PGS - You need to book an appointment with your Consultant or Embryologist - depends how your clinic works - to go through all the pros and cons of PGS is a good half hour consultation. But yes it is true that the one cell selected may not be the same as the rest of the embryo but this happens less than it sometimes sounds.

PGS is generally more offered for older ladies or those with recurrent miscarriage but it can be suggested for repeated failed cycles. There has been some studies lately that have not seen great value in PGS but it does remain a good way of getting genetic information about embryos.

Best wishes


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you - that is really helpful - Karenanna


----------

